# Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)



## Gapperer (6. November 2013)

*Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Hallo PC-Profis  ,

da ich meinen PC gerne aufrüsten würde, habe ich mich mal hier im Forum angemeldet.
Mein aktuelles System schaut folgendermaßen aus:

PC-Name: Acer Aspire M3800 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 HomePremium 64-Bit
Mainboard: Acer EG43M
Prozessor: Intel Core2Quad Q8200, 2333 Mhz
Arbeitsspeicher: Samsung DDR3 1333 RAM im Dual-Channel; Gesamt: 6GB; 2x 2GB + 2x 1GB
Grafikkarte: EVGA Gtx 560 Ti
Netzteil: Thermaltake 530W
Festplatte: 1,5 TB HDD

Nun würde ich gerne den Prozessor auf einen aktuellen umrüsten. Ich hatte einen von AMD im Auge. Entweder der 
"AMD FX 8320 Octa-Core Prozessor mit 3,5 GHZ" oder der "AMD FX 8350 Octa-Core Prozessor mit 4 GHZ".

Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob der mit meinem jetzigen Mainboard funktioniert.

Außerdem möchte ich gerne den Arbeitsspeicher aufsstocken und weiß nicht, welchen und wie viel ich nehmen soll.

Falls ich das Mainboard tauschen muss, habe ich mir die AsRock-Boards angeschaut. Die wären mir vom Preis lieber.


Gesamt-Budget: Etwa 250€ +/- 


Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüß´le
Gapperer


----------



## grenn-CB (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Willkommen im Forum,

Der FX-8350 passt nicht auf Board zudem würde ich einen Core i5 4570 der ist besser zum gleichen Preis und sparsamer auch.
Würde Board, CPU, RAM und Netzteil verkaufen und dadurch das Budget auf 350€-400€ erhöhen, zumindest rate ich dazu.

Dann könnte man das hier kaufen
1 x Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)
1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (TED38GM1600HC11DC01/TED38192M1600HC11DC)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31 (E9-450W/BN191)
355,51€ bei Mindfactory oder bei 400€ den Core i5 4570 gegen den Xeon E3-1230v3 tauschen.


----------



## Zwitschack (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

green-CB hat schon das wichtigste gesagt. wenn dann brauchst du einen neuen Unterbau mit CPU, Mainboard und RAM. Netzteil sowie Gehäuse würde ich auch tauschen.

was soll denn eigentlich mit dem PC dann gemacht werden?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (6. November 2013)

Die qualität bei teamgroup ram streut sehr, ich würde auf gskill, crucial, GeIL, corsair etc ausweichen


----------



## grenn-CB (6. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

@der pc-nutzer
Aber dieser scheint nicht so schlecht zu sein wie man auch bei den Bewertungen und der RMA Quote bei Mindfactory sieht.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Den alten Prozessor usw. werde ich nicht verkaufen, da mein Vater den für seinen PC nehmen möchte.

Deshalb das Budget bei ca 250 €.

Warum sollte ich denn das Netzteil gegen ein 450W tauschen, obwohl meins 530W hat?

Was wäre denn mit so einem Aufrüstkit?
Link

Der PC sollte die aktuellen Spiele sowie die folgenden problemlos wiedergeben können. BF 4, CoD Ghosts, usw.... Da macht der Prozessor nicht mehr mit.


----------



## xpSyk (7. November 2013)

Weil ein gutes NT von z.B. BeQuiet Überspannungsschutz, Unterspannungsschutz etc etc. besitzt und eine Effizienz von 90% schaft. Ausserdem läuft mit einem guten NT dein PC stabieler und lässt sich weit besser übertakten.  Aber statt des E9 kannst du auch das L8 nehmen, das ist günstiger und auch sehr gut. 

Edit: Das Kit ist Müll...


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ok. Das mit dem Netzteil werd ich mir mal noch überlegen. 

Zum Kit: Hab ich mir fast gedacht.

Naja, wenn ich nun die Konfiguration wie green-CB geschrieben hat verwende, gibt es vom Mainboard oder Ram noch günstigere Varianten, die nicht schlechter sind?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*



Gapperer schrieb:


> Ok. Das mit dem Netzteil werd ich mir mal noch überlegen.



Wie alt ist das Netzteil schon bzw. wie lange hast du es bereits?
Das war doch sicher nicht im Acer ab Werk drin oder?

Das kannst du erst mal weiter nutzen. Schick ist es nicht aber um die Ohren wird es dir nicht fliegen. Später kannst du dir mal ein gescheites Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Nein, das habe ich mit verbaut, als ich meine Grafikkarte umgerüstet habe. War vor ca. einem halben Jahr.

Es ist ja kein China-Knaller. 

Habt ihr sonst noch Vorschläge zum Prozessor aufrüsten die bei ca. 250 Euro liegen?


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*



Gapperer schrieb:


> Es ist ja kein China-Knaller.


 
Aber nicht weit weg. 
Hast du dich nicht gewundet wieso es so günstig ist?


----------



## Erok (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Board : ASRock B85M (90-MXGPW0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessor geht auch er : Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I54430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei ich es bei diesem minimalen Budget so machen würde :

Board 66 Euro : ASRock 970 Extreme3 (90-MXGK60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessor 94 Euro : AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

CPU-Kühler 32 Euro : Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ram 64 Euro : Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Macht zusammen ca 256 Euro. Mit dem Kühler kannst Du dann den Prozessor noch übertakten wenn Du das willst. Ansonsten kannst Du auch erst mal den Kühler weg lassen und den boxed-Kühler der CPU verwenden, und sparst Dir erst mal 32 Euro. So käme das ganze dann auf ca 224 Euro zusammen, und Du bis erst mal für BF 4 und CoD Ghost gerüstet 

Aber ich denke die ca 6 Euro über Budget sollte Dir ein sehr guter und leiser Kühler wert sein 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Danke. Das klingt auch nicht schlecht. Ist denn der AMD FX 6300 für die nächsten Jahre ausreichend?
Weil bei meinem jetzigen Intel Core2Quad ist das Hauptproblem der Cache des Prozesssors. Er ist extrem klein.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das sollte erst mal reichen. 
Was nachher mit GTA 5 wird weiß noch keiner.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

.. anderseits kann man sich bei d. Intel-Konfig zB. v. Erok den  dickeren Nachrüstkühler erstmal (oder ganz) sparen und bekommt f. ~ 270€  deutlich mehr
Leistung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Erok hat beim AM3+ System einen Schönheitsfehler drin, das 970 dürfte kaum passen wegen ATX da muss dann zb das 880GM herhalten. Als Kühler könnte da auch der Thermalright True Spirit 120M reichen, der wäre bei der schmächtigen Hardware nicht so wuchtig und auch noch einen Tick geringer in der Bauhöhe


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Da bin ich auch noch am Überlegen. Für bisschen mehr Geld, mehr Leistung. Hmm.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn ich mein Budget auf 350 € erhöhen würde?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

... gut wär´das  - für dich, die Wirtschaft, den Finanzminister und deine Zockerei !


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Jaja  War anders gemeint..  vllt könnt ihr mir mit dem Budget von 350 € noch Komponenten fürs Aufrüsten vorschlagen.  


EDIT: Wenn mit 350€ Budget kein Bomben-Angebot kommt, denke ich dass ich die Konfiguration von "green-CB" nehmen werde.
Das Netzteil lass ich weg. Nur: Wäre ein anderer CPU-Kühler sinnvoll beim i5 und lieber das Board "Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H" oder das "AsRock ASRock B85M".

Weiß nicht, wenn ich den neuen RAM verbaue (DDR3 1600MHZ 2x8GB) und verbaue dann im Dual-Channel meinen alten Ram (Samsung DDR3 1333MHZ 2x2GB), das würde nicht funktionieren oder?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Nimm doch die Konfig von Erok aus Post #12; anstatt des i5-4430 kannst du den minimal (100 MHz) schnelleren i5-4440 nehmen der gleich viel kostet. 
Ergo warum die 100 MHz liegenlassen auch wenn´s in der Praxis kaum Mehrleistung gibt; da zum Vergleichen:
3x  Intel i5 Sockel 1150 boxed im Vergleich 

Beim RAM nimmste den geposteten; aber auf jeden Fall DDR 3 1600 mit 1,5V; - der da ist noch etwas günstiger als der v. Erok gepostete:

Crucial DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (CT2KIT51264BA160B) ab €56,95

Diese i5 CPU´s kann man nicht overclocken (geht nur bei denen mit dem Anhang "K" i.d. Bezeichn.), also braucht man keinen leistungsstarken Nachrüst-
kühler u. kann das Zeugs mit dem mitgel. Boxed Kühler laufen lassen.
Solltest du es später noch leiser u. kühler haben wollen, reicht ein 15-20€ Kühler mit 92mm Lüfter, der einfach mit den Pushpins befestigt wird.

Dieser zB. ist gut, leise u. stärker als d. Boxed v. Intel (welcher aber auch reicht u. nicht bes. laut ist) - 
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) ab €17,59

Edit - die RAMs kannst du so ohne weiters nicht mischen, wenn dann würden die zusammen nur auf 1333 laufen können. 
Um zu sparen kannst du nat. auch deinen 1333er RAM nehmen; - obwohl - läuft der mit 1,5V - bitte überprüfen. 

Um auf 8 GB zu kommen u. etwas Geld zu sparen, kannst du dir auch das gleiche Pärchen Samsung DDR3 1333 nochmal dazukaufen.
Den etwas langsameren Speicher im Gegensatz zu dem 1600er spürst du beim Arbeiten u. Zocken nicht. 

- Greetz -


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Also der Prozessor wird nicht der i5-4440 sonder der i5-4570. Der kostet nur sehr wenig mehr.

Sprich so hab ich das jetzt gedacht:
(Mindfactory, da Versandkostenfrei)

Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX  164€

Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H  62€  

8GB TeamGroup Value DDR3-1600 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit  60€
oder
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  65€


Ich möchte komplett bei Mindfactory bestellen, da ich so keine Versandkosten zahlen muss.
Wäre das so in Ordnung?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja, das kannst du gut so machen. 

Den Samsung 1333 2x 2 GB gäbe es noch da - Samsung DIMM 2GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 ab €20,90 - Isser das?

Der i5-4570 ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Kann man so nehmen in Verbindung mit dem Crucial


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Hi Doc, - haben die TeamGroup RAMs immer noch so eine fragwürdige Quali- Streuung - weißt du da watt?

- Greetz -


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ok. Danke. Dann steht mein System bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher fest. Welchen sollte ich da jetzt nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Soll wohl immer noch so sein, genaueres kann ich aber nicht sagen da ich für ein paar Cent keine Experimente mache. Nimm den Crucial


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja nimm den; - da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Danke. Dann steht mein System fest.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Gerne - daß bei Mindfactory ab Mitternacht die Versandkosten wegfallen weißt du? Allerdings erhöhen die auch hier und da leicht die Artikelpreise; 
vergleichen lohnt sich also.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Erok (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Denn mal frohes zocken  Und war ne gute Entscheidung das Budget aufzustocken


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ist so gut, würde aber auch bei Gelegenheit das Netzteil tauschen.



Erok schrieb:


> Wobei ich es bei diesem minimalen Budget so machen würde :
> 
> Board 66 Euro : ASRock 970 Extreme3 (90-MXGK60-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde bezweifeln das der in einen Fertig PC Gehäuse reinpasst, aber hat sich ja jetzt sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich würde bezweifeln das der in einen Fertig PC Gehäuse reinpasst, aber hat sich ja jetzt sowieso erledigt.



Hatte ich ja schon erwähnt das dort ein Formfehler vorlag


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

@Dr Bakterius
Habe ich ganz überlesen das du schon zum True Spirit 120M geraten hast aus dem Grund.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ist das Mainboard von AsRock schlechter als das von Gigabyte? Das AsRock ist sofort verfügbar und das von Gigabyte wird erst seitens Mindfactory bestellt.

Hätte ich fast vergessen. Die Kabelverbindungen vom Netzteil zum Mainboard sind ja die gleichen oder? Muss ich beim oder nach dem Einbauen etwas bestimmtes beachten?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Um welches Asrock Board geht es denn jetzt?


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Entweder das:

ASRock B85M (90-MXGPW0-A0UAYZ) 

oder das hier

Asus B85M-E

Oder sollte ich lieber auf das Gigabyte-Board warten?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

ich selber würde zum Asrock B85M Pro4 oder eben zum GA-B85M-D3H.
 Aber nimm bitte nicht das B85M ohne Pro4 hinten in der Bezeichnung.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das habe ich jetzt gefunden...

das richtig?  

ASRock H87 Pro4

Oder das.

ASRock B85 Pro 4    --> Das B85M Pro4 ist nur wenig günstiger als das ohne das "M" in der Bezeichnung. Welches ist das besser?


----------



## grenn-CB (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ich würde auch eigentlich zum B85 Pro4 oder H87 Pro4 raten aber das passt nicht in das Acer Gehäuse, weswegen man ein mATX Board nehmen muss wie das B85M Pro4.


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

So, nun hab ich mal 3 Richtige Boards zur Auswahl.

1.  Asus B85M-E (C2)
2.  Gigabyte GA-B85M-DS3H
3.  ASRock B85M Pro4

Welches sollte ich von denen nehmen?  Sry für das generve. ^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ich finde das ASRock ist am besten , würde das nehmen


----------



## Erok (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Greif zum Asus-Board, damit machste nichts falsch und es hat das beste Bios von allen und noch ne gute Lüftersteuerung mit dabei 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Denke ich nehm auch das von ASUS.

Brauch ich für den Prozessor noch eine zusätzliche Tupe mit Wärmeleitpaste oder ist die bereits auf dem Boxed-Kühler drauf?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. November 2013)

Wlp ist beim boxed dabei, aber. es kann nicht schaden, davon etwas im haus zu haben: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-thermal-grease-dc1-bz001-a910822.html


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ok, dankeschön euch Allen für eure super Hilfe! ; )

Entgültiges System (wird heute um 0:05 Uhr bei Mindfactory bestellt  ):

Asus B85M-E (C2)
Intel i5-4570 Boxed 4x 3,2GHZ
2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3- 1600


Falls ich beim Austauschen der Komponenten Probleme haben sollte, werde ich mich noch einmal bei euch melden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*



> Falls ich beim Austauschen der Komponenten Probleme haben sollte, werde ich mich noch einmal bei euch melden


 Geht nicht da das Forum um Mitternacht geschlossen wird

 Ich bringe dann mal das Gigabyte ins Spiel, ist in der Summe der Eigenschaften der bessere Kompromiss


----------



## Gapperer (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Hehe, hab mir schon gedacht, dass noch jemand das Gigabyte Board erwähnt.
Echt? Wie will Man(n) denn das Forum um Mitternacht schließen? Das geht doch irgendwie nicht. *ironie aus* 

Also, Gigabyte oder ASUS. Worin liegt bei den beiden der genaue Unterschied? Lediglich die Verarbeitung?
Vom Grafikkartensteckplatz müssten beide problemlos passen oder? (Nvidia GTX 560-Ti)
Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ASUS größere Kompatibiliätsprobleme haben soll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*



> Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ASUS größere Kompatibiliätsprobleme haben soll.


 Ich habe schon oft von RAM Problemen gelesen sowie auch selbst erlebt. Auch soll der Support nicht mehr so brillant sein.

 PS ich habe den Stecker vom Forum schon in der Hand


----------



## grenn-CB (8. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ich hätte auch zum Asrock oder Gigabyte Board gegriffen und nicht zum Asus aufgrund des schlechten Supports.
 Das BIOS vom Gigabyte ist übrigens auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Gapperer (8. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Wie gehe ich dann am Besten beim Wechseln des Boards und des Prozessors seitens Windows vor?

1. Daten auf externer HDD gesichert 
2. Festplatte komplett formatieren
3. Altes Mainboard und Prozessor entfernen
4. Neues Mainboard und neuen Prozessor einbauen und anschließen
5. Windows per CD installieren
6. Treiber installieren und sonstige Einstellungen vornehmen

Ist das soweit richtig?
Und wie bekomme ich die Festplatte am einfachsten voll formatiert?

Grüßle
Gapperer


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

So ist das richtig.

 Um welche Festplatte geht es denn die dann formatiert werden soll?
 Wenn du die interne HDD meinst dann machst du das übers Windows Setup wenn du es installierst´, das reicht schon.


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ok. Ja das ist die interne HDD.
Heißt, ich bau das Mainboard aus, dann das neue ein und dann installier ich Windows ganz normal über die CD neu? 

Danke.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja aber bevor du neu installierst musst du im Setup die HDD formatieren http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html
Und dann unter Punkt *Bereich Partitionierung: *kann man das nachlesen wie das geht.


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

So, nun ist das neue Mainboard und Prozessor eingebaut und funktioniert super.
Es ist nun doch das Asus B85M-E geworden. 

Allerdings habe ich noch ein Kabel übrig, das meines Wissens nach vom eingebauten 5in1 Card-Reader kommt.

Ich weiß nur nicht wohin damit. 
Den Steckplatz den es am alten Mainboard dafür gab, finde ich beim neuen nicht.

Ich werde später noch ein Foto machen und es hier posten.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Wahrscheinlich hat das neue einen USB 2.0 Header weniger da es dafür ein USB 3.0 Header hat.
 Aber das Foto könnte hilfreich sein.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Was für ein Mainboard ist es denn?


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Steht oben... das Asus B85M-E.

Das Mainboard hat auf der unteren  Seite 2x USB2.0 Anschlüsse, an denen die vier USBs am Gehäuse oben angeschlossen sind  und auf der rechten Seite 1x USB3.0 Anschluss.

Foto wird nachgereicht sobald ich mit dem PC wieder online bin.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Wenn das Case schon zwei USB 2 Header braucht dann hast du keinen mehr frei für was anderes.
Was ist mit dem USb 3 Header?


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Der hat einen größeren Anschluss als der vom USB2.0...
Habe aber nur die USB 3.0 die am Mainboard fest verbaut sind.
Läuft denn der CardReader über einen USB Anschluss?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Card Reader laufen immer über USB Schnittstellen.
Aber wieso braucht das Case beide USB 2 Header?


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja das ist das was mich auch interessiert. 
Ich weiß nicht warum das 2 braucht. Das werde ich dann morgen mal nachschauen.
Kann das sein dass auf einem USB Header nur 2 USB Anschlüsse funktionieren?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Über welches Case reden wir eigentlich?


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das Mainboard?

Asus B85M-E

Den CardReader weiß ich nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Wahrscheinlich über das von dem Acer Fertig PC.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Mir geht es um das Case. Was ist das für eins das 2 USB 2 Header braucht?


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Also der eigentliche PC ist der Acer Aspire M3800... der hat auf der oberen Seite vom Case 4 USB Anschlüsse.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das einfachste ist wenn du auf zwei USB Ports am Case verzichtest.
4 Stück gleichzeitig nutzt man sowieso nicht.


----------



## Gapperer (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ich werde morgen mal einen der beiden ausstecken und werde dann sehen, welche nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das müsste man auch am Kabel verfolgen können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ich würde da dann doch lieber ein paar Taler für einen aktiven USB Hub spendieren, dann kann man alles bequem vom Schreibtisch aus machen ohne unter dem Tisch mit den Wollmäusen zu schmusen


----------



## Gapperer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

So, hier im Anhang das Foto von dem Stecker, das vom Card-Reader kommt.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das ist nur 1/2 USB 3.0 Anschluss.

Hättest du denn noch einen USB 2.0 Anschluss auf dem Board frei?


----------



## Gapperer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Nope, leider nicht mehr.
Wie gesagt, die USB-Anschlüsse auf dem Gehäuse belegen (komischerweiße) 2 Anschlüsse auf dem Board. 
Ich habe nur noch einen 3.0 Anschluss auf dem Mainboard frei.

Wenn´s nicht anders geht, dann muss ich halt auf den Card-Reader verzichten.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das sollte hier weiterhelfen Caseking.de » Zubehör » USB-Kabel » InLine Adapter intern USB 3.0 zu intern USB 2.0 - 15 cm


----------



## Gapperer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Super! Dankeschön für die erneute Hilfe.
Das werde ich mir mal noch bestellen, dann sollte alles passen.


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja, musst allerdings zu den 7,90€ auch noch 3,90€ Versand dazu rechnen.
 Konnte das Kabel leider nicht wo anders finden.


----------



## Gapperer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Das sollte es auch sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Diverse Inline Adapterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## grenn-CB (10. November 2013)

*AW: Acer PC aufrüsten (Prozessor, RAM)*

Ja, das kannst dort auch bestellen scheint schließlich sogar Versandkostenfrei zu sein.


----------

